# Martin Dies Jr. State Park



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Just made it back from anther great trip. Only thing that could have been better was cool front coming in a day or two earlier. Was a great trip.


----------



## slimshady123 (Feb 5, 2013)

my family and I are headed up there on the 25th of this month. are the rv spots pretty level?


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

Nice spot. I think I know where you were. Was it a small loop? 109?

There are so many spots there you are sure to find one that suits you. If you want a spot near the water like this, look at Walnut Ridge on the other side of 190 from headquarters. They also have great ranger programs there.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

These spots are all almost perfectly level. 
The spot we had here was Walnut Ridge #122 and was great. We did stay a while back in Henhouse Ridge #93 in the little culdesak, but this time was Walnut Ridge and really liked it much better. Right on water and lots of space between sites. My trip before this one was site #120 in Walnut Ridge and was just as nice. Very few people were there each time too. The little area with #109 fill up quick and was full both times lately when we went.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

slimshady123 said:


> my family and I are headed up there on the 25th of this month. are the rv spots pretty level?


As above, sites are pretty level and as above, Walnut Ridge is our favorite but Henhouse Ridge is still good. You have to check in and pay in Henhouse Ridge headquarters and pick your spot next on either side of highway. First come first serve on spots, so get there early if possible, but again, wasn't crowded and plenty of nice spots were still available, even with lots of other Corps of Engineers parks closed while our government continues to make us pay for their ineptness as officials. You should enjoy your stay there. Firewood is available for a donation if wanted all over the park.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Here is one more of three of 8 deer found grazing very near our campsite (across the street). Watched then for a good while before moving on. All does and no bucks seen.


----------

